# Please pray for Jammies!



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

My friend Debbie just called me. She and her DH are taking Jammies to the vet now. Jammies has had vomiting and diarrhea off and on and the vet is concerned because of Jammies' heart condition. I will let Debbie fill you all in later but please pray for this precious little girl and my dear friend Debbie.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sending thoughts and prayers your way Debbie and to Jammies.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Absolutely, and thanks for letting us know. Jane


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

. . . thinking of Jammies . . .


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Saying a prayer for her now


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Just reading the title of the thread hit me in the gut. God bless that little girl. I'll be praying for her as I have prayed in the past for a miracle. Wrapping Jammies and Debbie in warmth and healing.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Praying for Jammies and Debbie and wisdom for vet beyond his experience.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

My prayers are going up for Debbie and Jammies right now!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Saying prayers for Debbie and Jammies here!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I hope it's something very minor-please get better soon little Jammies!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

sending them now and hugs too!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Wishing Jammies well thoughts. Please keep us posted.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh no....thanks for letting us know...we're thinking of them.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Sending healing thoughts and hugs to Jammies and Debbie. I hope it has nothing to do with Jammies' heart condition.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Adding our thoughts and prayers. ((((HUGS)))


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Prayers and many hugs!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh goodness, I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope its minor and Jammies will be back to her old self soon. I'm sending prayers and positive thoughts for Debbie and Jammies.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh gosh, I am sending strong prayers and thoughts their way (((hugs)))


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

We're pulling for you Deb. Hurry back.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, no. Sending cyber hugs and will be checking in frequently!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think of Jammies often and wonder how she is doing with her heart condition. Now this!! I pray it is just something she ate and nothing serious
:babyoor baby!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Praying for you, Debbie & Jammies!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sending good thoughts their way!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sending prayers,hugs and get well soon wishes!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Your replies overwhelm me to the point of tears. Just when you think that people don't "really" care, you find out they do. Anyhow, the vet gave Jammies medication to help her with her dehydration and diarrhea and did blood work to check her kidneys and will call us back tomorrow with those results. Unfortunately, Jammies got into a peace lilly and ate a leaf. The vet is afraid that may have done damage to her kidneys. Or, that her heart problems may have done damage to her kidneys. We just have to wait and see. This has been going on for a week. One day she is sick, the next day she is racing around and biting Shannon and raring up at her like she's a horsie. So, just when I think she's better, she gets sick again. Today I thought, enough is enough. Ya'll don't know how afraid I am. I always tell her "mamma won't leave you, I promise". Today I told her, "it's not time yet baby, it's not time". 
Thank you all so so much for all of you prayers and concern. I am just overwhelmed that so many of you care so much. Please continue to pray for Jammies and me. The good thing is that her heart and lungs sound the same, so there is no fluid in the lungs. I will keep you all posted.
Love,
Debbie*


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Praying God's comfort for you, Deb and healing for little Jammies.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hope Jammies feels better soon!!

Ryan


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sending prayers and healing thoughts your way. :hug:


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Sending Jammies lots of hugs and kisses. Will keep her in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Sending healing vibes Jammies way. Stay strong.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

You're both in my heart and prayers


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Sending hugs and prayers to you and Jammies.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you for updating us on Jammies - I'm about to go to bed but needed to check. I hope she has a good night and you too


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Sending lots of love to you and Jammies! Get well soon little baby!


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Thinking of you and will keep you in my prayers. Hope your little one feels better soon.
Linda & Sasha


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm saying a prayer for Jammies and sending hugs to her family. I will keep her in my thoughts and be checking back to see when you get good news!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thinking of you Debbie and Jammies-----sending prayers and hugs your way---:angel::hug::angel::hug:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Praying for you all Debbie, hope you guys got some rest.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Debbie that is wonderful that no fluid is in her heart & lungs, she probably just needs a little help and time getting better. We are still sending good vibes for her liver test's along with lots of healing vibes for little Jammies.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Debbie, thats so much for the update. I will keep the prayers going especially that the Lilly just caused some upset in the belly and intestines & that the kidneys are ok. Good new about the heart and lungs!!!
Keep getting well sweet Jammies :kiss:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Debbie, thanks for the update. Still sending healing vibes and hugs to Jammies and you!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Debbie.. I'm praying for Jammies recovery..we're here for you!! :grouphug:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Debbie I just read your post and my heart fell to the floor. I know how much you love her and how hard this is on you. Please know that we are praying for her and you as well. Hugs to you all!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

My prayers for you and Jammie. I just looked over at my end table and there is a peace lily, think I will go ahead and get rid of it. So many temptations around with my house plants and so many are toxic. Keep us posted


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I know Debbie has already thanked everyone but I want to add my thanks as well. Debbie is my best friend and her little Jammies is my Murphy's little sister. The fact that you are all here for Debbie and Jammies lightens my heart! Thank you all so very much!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Keeping Jammies and you in my thoughts and prayers -- she's a strong one in her spirit, that's for sure, and that's as good as any medicine.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Prayers are continuing for little Jammies and you. I hope that whatever the vet finds it will be something treatable.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Sending prayers for good health! Hope things are going better today.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Debbie, I'm relieved that Jammies is feeling better and am hoping that the tests show no damage to any organs. I feel confident she'll be just fine and am sending warm (((hugs))) your way.


----------



## terdonal (Sep 19, 2009)

Our thoughts are with you and Jammies hoping for the best.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Good news about Jammies' heart and lungs... Hope her little kidneys just needed to clean out and the tests come back clear! Hope you got some rest last night and that she's feeling well this morning.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are still on Jammies and you. I hope she is better today and you have her home soon.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Still praying for Jammies complete recovery! 
Carole


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

We continue to keep you both (Debbie and Jammies) in our prayers.

Jammies~ Listen to Mommy, she's right, it's not time yet, baby girl!!! :hug:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Hugs and prayers and blessings. Hope things are better now.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers to you and Jammies...........


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hugs and woofs again Deb, Dave and Molly.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sending healing thoughts and hugs to Jammies and Debbie.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hoping for some good news Debbie. Sending good thoughts, warm hugs and prayers for a quick recovery for little jammies.

Beverly


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Jammies,
Get well soon!
Hugs and kisses from Chico and Cali.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Checking in on Jammies...hope things are better today


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Debbie, I think I assumed you had left that baby with the vet and I went back to read and see I was wrong...and happy about it. I hope Jammies is feeling better today and I will continue to say prayers. "Get well, Jammies"


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Just checking in...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope today was a good one!!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I am so sorry Jammies got sick, and I hope the test results show her kindneys are okay. Sending hugs and prayers....


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Lots of healing prayers for Jammies. Debbie, I'm so sorry to hear abou_t Jammies ~ I pray she is feeling better. {{{Hugs}}} to you both._


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Glad to hear she is coming around and hoping we get a great message today saying she is staying home now- hugs!

Amanda


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Prayers for Jammies!


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

We are keeping Jammies in our prayers!!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Holding you and Jammies close in my heart and sending up healing thoughts. I hope things are looking brighter today and the tests show her kidney function to be fine.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Just checking to see if there is any news. Positive thoughts are coming your way from your Forum Family.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Get well wishes to Jammies!

Annie


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Hoping to hear some good news soon. Get well Jammies!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Checking in on Jammies this morning. I hope things are looking up for her. Still sending prayers for a complete recovery.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I was standing in the shower, wondering what the kidney results are for Jammies. Hope they are surprisingly good!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Checking to see how Jammies is doing. Still praying for the best outcome.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Jammies is in our thoughts and prayers. I hope she's feeling better.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

How's she doing today Debbie? :ear:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Everyone is hoping and praying and sending good thoughts to you!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Also checking in to see how Jammies is doing.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

...Waiting to hear how Jammies is doing.









Praying that she is on her way to a full recovery! :angel:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Jackson is sending a big hug to Jammies and hopes she is feeling much better. We are so sorry she has been sick! Prayers and good wishes . . .


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Waiting on the latest news. I hope Jammies is doing well!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Just checking in on Jammies. I hope she is doing much better each day!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

just checking in, sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Checking in to see how Jammie was doing. Our prayers continue.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

just checking


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Me too.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*I'm sorryI didn't post sooner. The vet called yesterday just as I was going into a dr. appt. and said that the kidney report came back the protein in her urine is a little low. Nothing that he is overly concerned about, but he may need a urine specimen. I said, "well, you live close enough, you can stop by and get it", he laughed and said, "make her drink alot of water and stop by and I'll get urine out of her". He had me so flabbergasted when he told me what to feed her that I wrote down the same thing so I laughed and told him what I did (he thinks I'm goofy, Dave, I heard that) so I told him what I wrote down and he says they have a rubber room for me upstairs. Anyhow, for a week, Jammies is allowed to have 2 parts rice and 1 part meat ( either ground meat or chicken) the poor baby was so hungry when we got home. We are just feeding her little bits at a time. Of course, getting food like this is better than dog food any ole time! She is to continue to eat like that for 5-7 days and if she isn't any better, I'm to call him back. He really feels that all of this is because she got into the peace lilly. She is going to see Murphy next Thursday and he said if she's doing well, he sees no reason that she can't go. So far, she is keeping everything down. She did have the diahrea once yesterday after the first time that she ate. 
Thank you again for all of your concern. Jammies is a very special little girl. Okay, maybe just a little spoiled, but very special! We are overwhelmed at your love and support!*


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Yahooo...GREAT NEWS, Jammer-Wammers!!! :whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I know you're goofy, but that's what keeps your spirits high. So glad things seem to be improving. You had us all worried. Get rid of them bloody lilies. You goof. LOL


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank goodness....enjoy that food Jammies!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Phew! What a relief.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:cheer2: YAY :cheer2:


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh thank goodness! I was so hoping there would be an update when I got home tonight. I'm so happy she is doing better and will continue sending lots of healing energy her way.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm so happy Jammies is doing better. Cicero said to tell her that chicken and rice will make anyone feel better.!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What a relief! So glad she's doing better.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

YIPEE! So glad to hear Jammies is doing better!!
Carole


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so relieved that our little Jammies is doing better. Prayers continue for her speedy recovery. Give her an extra hug for me.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to hear Jammies is doing better.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

THANK GOODNESS!!!! I was so worried about that sweet little girl when we didnt hear for a while. I hope she enjoys her "people" meals this week and she gets better quick!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Great news this morning.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am soo glad that she is doing better!! I have been thinking about you and Jammies. I know she is being pampered...that is what we call it not spoiled. Hugs and belly rubs!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Way to go Jammies!!!! next time you want ground meat and rice...just pretend to eat the peace lily! or even better, just lie down next to your kibble and look up at mom real sad like. she's goofy, and likes to spoil you, she's sure to go for it!

I am so happy to read the news Debbie.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh, thank goodness!! I was almost afraid to open this thread this morning. 
Keep feeling better, Jammies and enjoy that yummy chicken and rice!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I"m glad to hear she's just got an upset tummy and things will likely get back to more normal after a few days. Have fun with Murphy, little girl !


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great news! A week from now Jammies will be sticking her nose up at dog food.....lol


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

yay, Jammies! glad to hear she is doing better


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I'm so glad she is doing better and that the results were okay!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Great news!!! :whoo: :cheer2: :whoo: :cheer2:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I am so glad to read that Jammies is feeling better-human food is a sure cure-LOL. I think about you both so often-Jammies & Ms Frannie have a lot of the same health problems-heart-so I know how scared you were.

Tender hugs to both of you.
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

So glad to hear this!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Question, does Jammie chew on everything, or just houseplants?


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*No, she doesn't...only any piece of paper that she can grab. The peace lilly is the only plant I have...it figures.
She's still doing well. I thought she would go crazy with all of this snow, but she doesn't seem to like this much of it. Now, if Shannon was out there, I'm sure they would have a show off, playin' good time of it! I just don't want to put that much stress on Jammies heart by having her play in snow that deep. It sure is RUFF being a mom! *


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

lots of prayers for the pup.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

It is rough, you are right. I had one dog who loved to eat any time of houseplant, none of the others ever paid attention. Good luck and I am happy Jammies better!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

so happy Jammies is doing better, lot's of hugs and belly rubs.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Debbie, just catching up on the forum news and my heart sank when I saw this. I am so sorry you and Jammies had to go through this BUT was so relieved to hear she is doing well. Prayers that it's all up hill from here on.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Great News! You're going to have one spolied little pupper with her special diet! LOL


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

*Glad Jammies is feeling better!*

Good to hear Jammies is better!! :cheer2:
Best wishes from the Beanster!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

So glad things are looking better Deb. She's probably tougher than you think. She gets it from you. I hope you tore the peace lilly to pieces. Keep us posted to when she starts doing cartwheels.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm so glad Jammies is better! Way to go Jammies!:clap2:


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

I had to jump to the end to make sure she was ok....thank goodness she's doing better - people food is just the ticket!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank Goodness Jammies is okay. I saw the title and my heart was in my throat. I had to jump to the end to see. I will pray for her continues recovery and for her to never eat anything like that again!


----------

